# 52 Hukams Of Guru Gobind Singh Ji



## singhbj (Apr 25, 2008)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh

*52 Hukams (orders) by Guru Gobind Singh Ji have been reproduced with translations.* 

1) Dharam di Kirat karni - Earn by honest means. 

2) Daswand dena - Give one tenth of your salary. 

3) Gurbani kantth karni - Memorize Gurbani. 

4) Amrit Vaelae utthna - Wake up Amrit Vela (before dawn). 

5) Sikh sewak di sewa ruchi naal karni - Serve a Sikh Servant with devotion. 

6) Gurbani dae arth Sikh vidhvana tuo parrhnae - Learn the meanings of Gurbani from Sikh Scholars. 

7) Punj Kakaar di Rehat drirh kar rukhni - Follow the discipline of the 5 K's strictly. 

8) Shabad da abhihas karna - Practice Shabad Gurbani in life. 

9) Sat-Saroop Satgur da dhian dharna - Concentrate on the True Guru (God). 

10) Guru Granth Sahib Ji noo Guru mananaa - Accept Guru Granth Sahib Ji as Guru. 

11) Kaarjaan dae arambh vich ardaas karni - At the beginning of a task, perform ardaas 

12) Jaman, maran, ja viah mokae Jup da paatth kar tihaaval (Karaah Parsaad) kar anand sahib dia punj paurian, ardaas, pratham punj pyaariaan atae hazoori granthi noo vartaa kae oprunth sangat noo vartaaouna - At birth, death, or marriage ceremonies, do Japji Sahib, make Karaah Parshaad, do five stanzas of anand sahib, do ardaas, and then distribute Karaah Parshaad to the Panj Pyare, the Granthi, and then to the sangat. 

13) Jab tak Karaah Parshaad vartadaa rahae sadh sangat addol batthee rahae - Until Karaah Parshaad is completely distributed, the Sangat should remain sitting and unmoving. 

14) Anand Viah bina grahist nahi karna - Do not start married life without Anand Karaj (Sikh ceremony of marriage). 

15) Par-Istri, Ma-Bhain, Dhi-Bhain, kar jaanani. Par Istri da sang nahi karna - Recognize all other women other than your wife as mothers and sisters. Do not engage in marital behaviour with them. 

16) Istri da mooh nahi fitkaarnaa - Do not silence your wife? 

17) Jagat-jootth tambaaku bikhiaa da tiaag karna - Abandon worldly falsehoods and tobacco-poison. 

18) Rehatvaan atae naam jupan vaalae gursikhaa di sangat karni - Keep the company of Sikhs who follow the Rehat and meditate on the Name (of God). 

19) Kum karan vich daridar nahi karna - Don't be lazy while doing work. 

20) Gurbani di katha tae keertan roaz sunanaa atae karna - Listen and do kirtan and Gurbani discourses daily. 

21) Kisae di ninda, chugali, atae eirkha nahi karni - Do not engage in slander, gossip or spite anyone 

22) Dhan, jawaani, tae kul-jaat da abhiman nahi karnaa (Nanak daadak tahe duae goath. Saak guru sikhan sang hoath) - Do not take pride in wealth, youth and caste. (Mother and Father's caste both castes. All Sikhs of the Guru are siblings)? 

23) Mat uchi tae suchi rakhni - Keep the religious discipline high and pure. 

24) Shubh karman tao kadae naa ttarnaa - Do not refrain from doing Righteous deeds. 

25) Budh bal da daataa vaheguroo noo jaananaa - Recognize God as the giver of intellect and strength. 

26) Sugandh (kasam sahu) dae kar itbaar janaaoun vaalae tae yakeen nahi karna - 
Do not believe a person who swears (one who tries/attempts to convince someone with a 'saun or saugandh'). 

27) Sutantar Vicharna. Raaj Kaaj dian kamaan tae doosrae mutaa dia purshaan noo huk nahi daenaa - Rule Independently. In the affaris of government, do not give people of other religions authority/power. 

28) Raajniti parhni - Study politics. 

29) Dushman naal saam, daam, bhaed, aadiak, upaa vartnae - With the enemy, practice/deploy the various techniques/tactics of diplomacy (saam, daam, dand, bhed). 

30) Shaster vidyaa atae ghorhae di savaari da abhiaas karna - Practice the knowledge of weaponry and horse riding. 

31) Doosrae mataa dae pustak, vidyaa parhni. Pur bhrosaa drirh Gurbani, Akal Purakh tae karnaa - Study the books and knowledge of other faiths. But keep trust in Gurbani and Akal Purukh. 

32) Gurupdaesaa noo dhaaran karna - Follow the teachings of the Guru. 

33) Raheraas da paath kar kharae ho kae ardaas karni - After Rehras Paatth, do Ardaas standing up. 

34) Saun valae sohila atae 'paun guru pani pita...' salok parhna - Recite Sohila and 'paun guru pani pita...' stanza before going to sleep. 

35) Dastaar bina nahi rehnaa - Wear a turban at all times. 

36) Singha da adha naam nahi bulauna - Do not call a Singh by half of their name (nickname). 

37) Sharaab nai saevani - Do not partake of alcoholic drinks. 

38) Sir munae noo kanaiaa nahi daeni. Uos ghar daevni jithae Akal Purukh di sikhi ha, jo karzaai naa hovae, bhalae subhaa da hovae, bibaeki atae gyanvaan hovae - Do not given a daughter's hand to a clean shaven. Give her hand in a house where God's Sikhi exists, where the household is not in debt, is of a good nature, is disciplined and knowledgeable. 

39) Subh kaaraj Gurbani anusaar karnae - Do all work in accordance with Gurbani. 

40) Chugali kar kisae da kam nahi vigaarnaa - Do not ruin someone's work by gossip. 

41) Kaurha bachan nahi kahinaa - Do not utter bitter statements. 

42) Darshan yaatraa gurdwaaraa di hi karni - Make pilgrimages to Gurudwaras only. 

43) Bachan karkae paalnaa - Fulfill all promises that are made 

44) Pardaesi, lorvaan, dukhi, apung manukh di yataahshkat sewa karni - Do as much sewa as you can for foreigners, the needy and the troubled. 

45) Putari da dhan bikh jananaa - Recognize the property of a daughter as poison? 

46) Dikhaawae da Sikh nahi bananaa - Do not become an outward show-off Sikh. 

47) Sikhi kesaa-suaasa sang nibhaaouni - Live and die a Keshadhaari Sikh 

48) Chori, yaari, tthugi, dhokaa, dagaa bahi karnaa - Refrain from engaging in theft, adultery / promiscuity / permissiveness , fraud, deceit, embezzlement. 

49) Sikh da itbaar karna - Believe a Sikh. 

50) Jhutthi gavaahi nahi daeni - Do not give false testimony. 

51) Dhroh nahi karnaa - Do not cheat. 

52) Langar-Parshaad ik ras vartaaunaa - Distribute Langar and Karaah Parshaad with equality. 


[Re-prodroduced from an old article in the Sikh Virsa Magazine] 

Source: Hukamnama Guru Gobind Singh Ji

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 25, 2008)

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Sat-Saroop Satgur da dhian dharna -* 
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Concentrate on the True Guru (God).[/FONT]

- can somebody please expand on
*Sat-Saroop Satgur da dhian dharna*?[/FONT]

This is definitely different from - 

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Guru Granth Sahib Ji noo Guru mananaa -* 
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Accept Guru Granth Sahib Ji as Guru.[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 25, 2008)

Respected Namjap ji,

SGGS is Nirankaar swaroop as Bani is Nirankaar; or SGGS leads one to God. 
'Sat swaroop' would mean something like in the format 'sat' i.e God. Sikhi does not have human format of God. 
All we know of God is naam. It is sat swaroop  i.e the format of the God  that we are acquainted with. 
We meditate on naam and practice naam. I think to concentrate on Sat would imply to meditate[ i.e Dhian] and practice naam. It would be the meaning that I would  assign.Obviously one can arrive at  some other way of interpreting it in better fashion. _Plus _do not forget that we cannot translate everything in english.The essence is the key.


----------



## pk70 (Apr 25, 2008)

*BJSINGH JI

I would like to know what  kinds of these Hukmnamas are in the Name of Dasmesh ji. Are these new ones, because the book  I have that was prepared 20 years ago by Pyara Singh Padam, Hukmnamas containing these instructions are not found in there. Kindly give me reference and name of the book and collector of the Hukmnamas and publisher because there are Hukmnama in circulation which are very disrespectful to Guru ji personally. I would love to have a look at it these. Your effort will be highly appreciated
*


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 25, 2008)

pk70

Pardon me. Your question was addressed to singhbj. However, I have a similar question. The ilnk singh ji gave was this one 

Hukamnama Guru Gobind Singh Ji

When you follow it to the info-sikh web page, look at the very bottom. In tiny letters it says "an old article of Sikh Virsa Magazine.

It would be good to know how old. And also what source they used, since it was a magazine, and not an official document. There is a reason for my question.


----------



## pk70 (Apr 25, 2008)

When you follow it to the info-sikh web page, look at the very bottom. In tiny letters it says "an old article of Sikh Virsa Magazine.
*aad0002 ji
THANKS, wonderful job.*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 26, 2008)

I have all this in book form....Kalghidhar jee de 52 vachan...author Balwinder Singh printer Singh Bros Amrtisar..ISBN 81-7205-150-6 Feb 1995..Originally told to Baba ram Singh Koer great grandson of Baba Budha Ji..and collected by Principal Satbir Singh in AAD SIKHS aad Sakhian--GUR SHABDEE GOVIND GAJJIAH..
NO. 49..Sikh te itbaar karna....??? Can we really "trust" every SIKH today...??? especially the ones in Punjab politics/Punjab police ???
 45...WHY is daughter POISON ?? this is Brahminical view..to a SIKH both daughter/son are equal..SGGS says PUTTREEAN kaul na plaiyo...this is BOTH male/female
38..Sir Munnahs... How many SIKHS follow this...if we really do this..90% of sikh daughters would remain SINGLE !!
5..serve the sikh sewak ?? i dont get this..we should serve ALL as in Sarbatt Da Bhalla and not just SIKHS.
Gyani jarnail Singh


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 26, 2008)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> I have all this in book form....Kalghidhar jee de 52 vachan...author Balwinder Singh printer Singh Bros Amrtisar..ISBN 81-7205-150-6 Feb 1995..Originally told to Baba ram Singh Koer great grandson of Baba Budha Ji..and collected by Principal Satbir Singh in AAD SIKHS aad Sakhian--GUR SHABDEE GOVIND GAJJIAH..
> NO. 49..Sikh te itbaar karna....??? Can we really "trust" every SIKH today...??? especially the ones in Punjab politics/Punjab police ???
> 45...WHY is daughter POISON ?? this is Brahminical view..to a SIKH both daughter/son are equal..SGGS says PUTTREEAN kaul na plaiyo...this is BOTH male/female
> 38..Sir Munnahs... How many SIKHS follow this...if we really do this..90% of sikh daughters would remain SINGLE !!
> ...



Veer ji,
What is the validity of the Hukumnama? Is it over and above the rehat or it is in addition to the Rehat? Kindly explain.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 26, 2008)

Sikh80 ji and Gyani ji

Just to nudge the discussion a little bit further down its natural path. The rehits of Guru Gobind Singh were not originally written down as one big manuscript. (You probably already know this. I am not adding anything new.) They were written as individual documents, often times dictated, and then sent to various locations where their purpose was to clear up a specific problem or answer a specific question.

Now at some point they were aggregated as a single document. This is where my earlier question is relevant. I am not a history scholar myself,  nonetheless, to me the "provenance" of the source documents (original rehits) and the authenticity of any collection of rehits as published is important. Provenance means the origin and authenticity of both the source documents used to compile the collection of Guru Gobind Singh's rehit, and well as the collected documents. Answers the question - What is authentic and can be traced back to the Guru himself?

Authentic rehits by Guru Gobind Singh are in fact preserved in archives. So we know where some of these are. That is not what I am talking about here.

The article in Sikh Virsa -- I can't locate it on the web. Does this article talk about authenticity. How did the authentication take place? Who authenticated? Were things added or deleted during the 200 years or so that have passed from the 17th/18th Century when Guru lived? Anyone know?


----------



## pk70 (Apr 26, 2008)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> I have all this in book form....Kalghidhar jee de 52 vachan...author Balwinder Singh printer Singh Bros Amrtisar..ISBN 81-7205-150-6 Feb 1995..Originally told to Baba ram Singh Koer great grandson of Baba Budha Ji..and collected by Principal Satbir Singh in AAD SIKHS aad Sakhian--GUR SHABDEE GOVIND GAJJIAH..
> NO. 49..Sikh te itbaar karna....??? Can we really "trust" every SIKH today...??? especially the ones in Punjab politics/Punjab police ???
> 45...WHY is daughter POISON ?? this is Brahminical view..to a SIKH both daughter/son are equal..SGGS says PUTTREEAN kaul na plaiyo...this is BOTH male/female
> 38..Sir Munnahs... How many SIKHS follow this...if we really do this..90% of sikh daughters would remain SINGLE !!
> ...



*Giani Jarnail Singh Ji

These are new methods to convince Sikhs that Guru ji gave those 52 hukam. Date shows there 1965, after Pyara Singh Padam's  "Hukamname", whatever is found is direct Hukam from Guru SAhib  for these things( before this, it was not like this.) and people think their contrary Gurmat views will be accepted as" no question ask" attitude. None of the Hukamnama in Pyara Singh Padam is mentioned about these things. They now also have started writing Nand Lal as Nand Lal Singh, I am waiting to read "Ghanyaa ji " as "Ghanya Singh" People dont even feel shame to use Guru Sahib's pious name to materialize  their imagination into a truth. Sukha Singh grand son wrote exactly like Guru Sahib and used to charge more money by saying it was Guru-written.I am not surprised. STICK TO THE ORIGINAL.
*


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 26, 2008)

Jios

I remember reading one such collection of rehits, and I think by Nand Lal, that said in effect - 

Do not wash your kechera in the why of a pregnant cow. Dry your kechera on the branches of a bush. 

Not for one minute do I believe that Grand Maharaj Guru Gobind Singh ji had this on his mind at the time.


----------



## singhbj (Apr 27, 2008)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh

Please refer to these 

http://www.thesikhmuseum.com/leaflets%20pdf/Guru%20Gobind%20Singh%20Hukamnamme.pdf

A Singh saw these Hukums at Gurudwara Paonta Sahib in Himachal Pradesh, India.

These 52 Hukams (Orders) were given by Guru Gobind Singh Sahib ji to the Khalsa in Hazoor Sahib before leaving to Sachkand. It is also stated in Pdf file attachment given below. 

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you singhbj ji for your patience and taking all the time in reproducing the source document. 

There is nothing that you should feel answerable to anyone.You have given everything that could have been reproduced as basis of that you have authored. Also kindly do not take as if the questions are addressed to you.

There are some points/edicts  that I also feel that it may be difficult for the sikhs to follow/adhered to. 
Regards.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 27, 2008)

Singh ji

The original hukams are not gathered together in a single collection under the authorship of Sri Guru Gobind Singh to my knowledge. But sometime after his death. The first hukams were written separately. The link you have sent however will be very helpful in tracking the question backward to the source that put all 52 hukams together.


----------

